# BlazBlue Discussion



## Final Ultima (Aug 5, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

*BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger*

Arc System Works' newest 2D fighting game franchise. A gorgeous looking title that runs on the Taito Type X2 arcade board in full HD quality. It looks to be a spiritual successor to the Guilty Gear series, given that the same team is working on it. That said, Daisuke Ishiwatari _will_ be doing the music, but nothing more.

There is a cast of twelve playable characters:- _Ragna the Bloodedge_, _Jin Kisaragi_, _Iron Tager_, _Taokaka_, _Rachel Alucard_, _Litchi Faye Ling_, _Arakune,_ _Bang Shishigami_, and _Carl Clover_, _Haku-Men _and_ v-13- _(Nu, pronounced Nyu)_._



> Prior to the events of _BlazBlue_, humanity was on the verge of extinction from the "Black Beast", a creature of Darkness. The world was saved by six heroes who wielded magic. They helped humanity create "Armagus", a fusion of magic and technology, to defeat the Beast.
> 
> After the war, the Novus Orbis Librarium (the Library or NOL for short) was created to govern the world with the use of Armagus. A great deal of dissent was caused by the Library, partly due to Armagus' use in nearly every facet of society, and the widening socioeconomic gap between those who could and couldn't use Armagus. This dissent would eventually form years later into The Ikaruga Civil War, when the Ikaruga Union openly rebelled against the Library. After the war, the Library imposed a harsher rule on the world, punishing any rebellion against the Library with the death penalty.
> 
> In December A.D. 2199, several years after the Ikaruga Civil War, a branch of the Library was utterly destroyed by an SS-class traitor named "Ragna the Bloodedge" also known as the "Grim Reaper", in an attempt to destroy the entire Library. The Novus Orbis Librarium, hoping to stop him, immediately put the largest bounty ever for anyone who could capture him. Interestingly, Ragna possesses a powerful form of Armagus known as the "Azure Grimoire" (Grimoire of the Blue in Japan), also known as the BlazBlue. This led the Librarium, as well as the Ikaruga Union and other fighters, to hunt Ragna not just for his bounty, but also his grimoire.


*BlazBlue: Continuum Shift*

BlazBlue now has an upgrade/sequel in the works: _BlazBlue: Continuum Shift, s_et just a few days after the events of _BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger_.

Among several system changes and re-balancing efforts, the HUD, artwork and voices are all being redone. Continuum Shift will also see new characters emerge, confirmed so far are _Tsubaki Yayoi_ and _Hazama_. Also, to coincide with her demise in the story, _ν-13-_  (Nu Thirteen) will now be replaced by _Λ-11-_ (Lambda Eleven).

Edit: It was recently revealed that the consumer release for Continuum Shift will include another character, _μ-12-_ (Mu Twelve), as well as the return of _ν-13-_ as an Unlimited character. DLC characters have also been confirmed, namely _Makoto Nanaya_, _Valkenhayn R. Hellsing_ and _Platinum the Trinity_. The above characters will also be added in the _BlazBlue: Continuum Shift II_ arcade update.



> AD2200/Jan
> 
> A few days have passed since the reported raid by "Ragna the Bloodedge", the SS rank NOL rebel with the highest bounty in history, alias "Grim Reaper". The 13th Hierarchical City "Kagutsuchi" forgets to celebrate New Years, as his alleged involvement in the "Mysterious Bombing" and "Huge Pentacle Sightings" becomes the talk of the town.
> 
> ...


*BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Extend*

The consumer release of _Continuum Shift II Ver.1.1_, adding yet another new character: _Relius Clover_, as well as rebalancing all pre-existing characters once more. All characters will be available as standard. Additionally, the consumer release will have an updated Story Mode to include the stories all the characters not in the original _Continuum Shift_.

Trailer:
Jiyeon breaks silence


*BlazBlue: Chronophantasma

*The newest recently announced BlazBlue title, now featuring an all new HUD and entirely new backgrounds. Three new characters enter the fray: _Amane Nishiki_, _Bullet, __Azrael _and _Izayoi_, an alternate form of Tsubaki. _ν-13-_ will also be making a return in place of _Λ-11-__._ Almost all pre-existing characters have brand new moves, and some have even had their sprites tweaked since prior installments. Also premiering in this installment are some new gameplay mechanics, namely a Burst-sacrificing character buff called "Over Drive" and a new method of Barrier Crashing called "Crush Trigger".

The game is scheduled for release on PS3 on October 24th in Japan. Three new characters have been also been confirmed for the console release, _Kagura Mutsuki_, _Yuuki Terumi _and _Kokonoe_. Kagura has been confirmed to be unlockable in-game, Terumi is currently pre-order DLC, and Kokonoe is also DLC.

Trailer:
Jiyeon breaks silence


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 5, 2012)

BlazBlue: Chrono Phantasma Trailer
[YOUTUBE]8_O9VIUmmiQ[/YOUTUBE]
-The new release will be titled Blazblue Chrono Phantasma.
-There?s reportedly a lot that?s been changed in the game. The neutral poses have been redrawn for all the characters, and their costumes are even different. Of course they also have new moves.
-Noel has a different weapon and she doesn?t wear a cap this time.
-Tsubaki seems to be the version that?s fallen to the dark side.
-Hazama has a new DD
-The BGMs seems to be different as well
-Three new characters will be added in: Amane, Barret(Bullet?), Azrael. Amane fights with something like a cloth, Barret looks a bit like Makoto, Azrael is muscular.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2012)

reposting that those are some terrible new designs

even by BB's standards of meh


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm a big Blazblue fan so this is a day one buy for me. Azrael looks fucking badass. Also I want to see how the story ends.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2012)

Akira Ishida voicing Amane. Made this game even more awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2012)

I like all three of their designs so far.

Bullet seems cool, Azrael manly as fuck, and BB needed a trap.

Noel looks way better like that.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe if your eyes work on stupid. Those designs are god awful.

And there's no trapness about Amane, anyone with eyes can tell that's a man.


I'll reserve my opinions of their characters when we actually get something but man those designs. ugggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggh


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2012)

Found out on SRK. The new Noel and Bullet (Makoto mk2) got me hyped the most. Noel fucking packing that shotty.




Mura said:


> Akira Ishida voicing Amane. Made this game even more awesome.


Who?



zenieth said:


> Maybe if your eyes work on stupid. Those designs are god awful.
> 
> And there's no trapness about Amane, anyone with eyes can tell that's a man.



No way in fucking hell these designs are god awful. Maybe your eyes getting old, old timer.

But yeah, Amane is clearly a guy with shota-version of Midnight Bliss attack.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 5, 2012)

As usual, buying this only for story mode. Unless some miracle happens and there will be another randomly released PC port and I will be able to actually _play_ the game competitively.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Who?



He voiced Kaworu from Evangelion and Athrun from Gundam SEED.



zenieth said:


> And there's no trapness about Amane, anyone with eyes can tell that's a man.


I think there is in the sprite.



As much as there was for Bridget any way.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Who?



Don't worry about it Esura, your a seiyuu noob afterall.


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> He voiced Kaworu from Evangelion and Athrun from Gundam SEED.



I'm gonna Youtube him as I watched Evangelion in English.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2012)

More recently he is doing Araki in Area no Kishi and Yellow Radio in Accel World.

Take a look if your interested in some other roles.


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> Don't worry about it Esura, your a seiyuu noob afterall.



Yep, an outlier of the fandom. 

I see Traitor Bitch didn't get a redesign for her traitor ass.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah, agreed on there's nothing to be trappy about Amane. He looks much more like Anji than Arcsys' previous trap, just more bishounen-like.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yep, an outlier of the fandom.
> 
> I see Traitor Bitch didn't get a redesign for her traitor ass.



Litchi is just fine the way she is goddamit.

Not everyone got new designs anyway, though Tsubaki just looks like a palette swap.>_>


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2012)

My biggest issue with them is all of those designs are generic. Nothing about them stands out, if you didn't tell me they were BB characters I'd just take them as stock anime.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Sold


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 5, 2012)

Dat curbstomp.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Noel and Litchi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 5, 2012)

All. My. Money.

Definitely a fucking day one buy. I want this already.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Wait a second.... I Just realized that Kokonoe is STILL not gonna be fucking playable -_-

Oh well. Still a day one buy.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 5, 2012)

This is a pleasant surprise. 

I'll forever main Litchi. Digging the new DD or whatever it is.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 5, 2012)

I am fapping to that new trailer.

Noel and Litchi look more beautiful than ever. pek


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2012)

New info that I just found out.

Something called "Overdrive" has been added, shares a meter with Burst, performed by hitting burst input while in the neutral (not attacking or being attacked). Overdrive is character-specific. It's basically an Install move for every character (Ragna's Overdrive is called "Blood Kain Idea" and Noel's is "Chain Quasar", both enhance their drive).

Edit: Also, guard primer/libra is removed. Guard Crush has moved to a new mechanic called "Crush Trigger", a move that costs 25 meter, can't be used against people using Barrier and is performed by hitting A+B against people who are blocking.


----------



## Tokkan (Aug 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> New info that I just found out.
> 
> Something called "Overdrive" has been added, shares a meter with Burst, performed by hitting burst input while in the neutral (not attacking or being attacked). Overdrive is character-specific. It's basically an Install move for every character (Ragna's Overdrive is called "Blood Kain Idea" and Noel's is "Chain Quasar", both enhance their drive).
> 
> Edit: Also, guard primer/libra is removed. Guard Crush has moved to a new mechanic called "Crush Trigger", a move that costs 25 meter, can't be used against people using Barrier and is performed by hitting A+B against people who are blocking.



Ugh, don't copy my posts. I'm far from the best source of translations. Go to Dustloop, zephyr's doing a better job.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2012)

> Guard Crush has moved to a new mechanic called "Crush Trigger", a move that costs 25 meter, can't be used against people using Barrier and is performed by hitting A+B against people who are blocking.



That sounds insane.


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2012)

I understand that translation.


----------



## Tokkan (Aug 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> I understand that translation.



Doesn't mean it's correct or not.

Burst is now purely defence, in block or hit. Overdrive has replaced gold burst.

Also missing the detail that if Overdrive is executed at low health, the timer stops and Overdrive lasts longer.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2012)

Tokkan said:


> Ugh, don't copy my posts. I'm far from the best source of translations. Go to Dustloop, zephyr's doing a better job.



Well I figured you wouldn't post it without having a good source of info.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks interesting, tbh.  Curious as to what they'll do with Bang.  Apparently Steel Rain isn't a distortion drive anymore though.  *slits wrists*

Really want to know what the Lambda/Mu players are going to do this time around.  Ragna absorbed Lambda or something into the Blood Kain arm, correct?  Damn that'd be godlike if you could just activate Blood Kain and do Lambda-type shit with Ragna.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 6, 2012)

I really hope localization changes that Overdrive name for ragna. Blood Kain Idea sounds stupid.



CosmicCastaway said:


> Looks interesting, tbh.  Curious as to what they'll do with Bang.  Apparently Steel Rain isn't a distortion drive anymore though.  *slits wrists*
> 
> Really want to know what the Lambda/Mu players are going to do this time around.  Ragna absorbed Lambda or something into the Blood Kain arm, correct?  Damn that'd be godlike if you could just activate Blood Kain and do Lambda-type shit with Ragna.



If Arc is generous. Arcade only.

If they're being dicks DLC


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 6, 2012)

Cred to a certain post on animesuki, a list of the changes to this game.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 6, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I really hope localization changes that Overdrive name for ragna. Blood Kain Idea sounds stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are the 3 generic designs are really bugging you to say everything negative about the game? If their generic doesn't really matter if the play good.

I mean Ragna is as generic as you can get(White Hair, Trench coat, Big ass sword, Messed up arm) but he his my main cause he plays awesome(and brain dead)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2012)

For the new stuff for the series, I am not even going to bother right now to discuss such. I know one of the best BB players, so I am going to learn it from him..


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> For the new stuff for the series, I am not even going to bother right now to discuss such. I know one of the best BB players, so I am going to learn it from him..



Just curious can you tell me his name/nickname? I follow competitive Blazblue so i might know him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Just curious can you tell me his name/nickname? I follow competitive Blazblue so i might know him.


 Zetachi Deques!! I know him as Zetachi. We are friends since BT3 "Supreme 16 group" Gfaqs..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2012)

I was so bad in BB at first. I started so horrible "Noel" then I changed main to Litchi

[YOUTUBE]HoG-nVmPR5k[/YOUTUBE]

that match was my turning point. I was a noob by then but that match made love the series more and I took it more seriously. In the group of friend I was the worst but not anymore.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 6, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Are the 3 generic designs are really bugging you to say everything negative about the game? If their generic doesn't really matter if the play good.
> 
> I mean Ragna is as generic as you can get(White Hair, Trench coat, Big ass sword, Messed up arm) but he his my main cause he plays awesome(and brain dead)



What negative thing have I said about the game? The actual game, not the design or my thoughts on one of Ragna's new moves names.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 7, 2012)

Malving, have you heard of a litchi player named "Konflyk"? Or something along those lines. He's probably one of the best litchi players I've ever fought, and my mentor. (though I'm not that good, and playing with a fucked up controller prohibits my full power.) do you play 360 or ps3?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 7, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> *Malving, have you heard of a litchi player named "Konflyk"?* Or something along those lines. He's probably one of the best litchi players I've ever fought, and my mentor. (though I'm not that good, and playing with a fucked up controller prohibits my full power.) do you play 360 or ps3?


 rings a bell but I don't think so.. in my times playing BB I was lurking around in Gamefaqs forum..


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 7, 2012)

Seems everyone is going crazy for Amane.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 17, 2012)

BlazBlue: Chrono Phantasma Opening Movie


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 17, 2012)

Besides Azrael, I fucking hate the noobies. They just look generic - even Bullet is nothing but a poor man's Makoto =/

On a good note, Makoto's boobs obviously ate some Rare Candies.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 17, 2012)

I heard somewhere that Noel is able to transform into Mu at will now in the canon storyline


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 17, 2012)

So what's with Noel's newfound kink? 

Doesn't top Makoto, but still


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 17, 2012)

Noel just found her spunk  tsubaki is still a stick in the mud as usual


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I heard somewhere that Noel is able to transform into Mu at will now in the canon storyline


So now Noel will actually be useful?


----------



## Esura (Oct 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I heard somewhere that Noel is able to transform into Mu at will now in the canon storyline



This has been confirmed by Famitsu. She can control the power of the Azure thanks to Rachel now. Apparently she did so to save Tsubaki.

Noel has now went up a few tiers in power in the canon story now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 18, 2012)

And i guess considering her wardrobe change she's got a change in attitude. I want to see if she's stronger mentally now than before if her mental preparedness has grown in proportion to her power.

BB is the only fighting game series where i have been very invested in the lore and characters, BB is basically an interactive anime anyway


----------



## Esura (Oct 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> And i guess considering her wardrobe change she's got a change in attitude. I want to see if she's stronger mentally now than before if her mental preparedness has grown in proportion to her power.
> 
> BB is the only fighting game series where i have been very invested in the lore and characters, BB is basically an interactive anime anyway



Well, after getting mind raped by Hazama in Continuum Shift to be his bitch/ultimate weapon against the Master System, her best friend getting mind raped and manipulated to turn against her, and her entire life and existence as she knew it being turned upside down, she has no choice but to become stronger mentally. 

I love BB story mode as well. The only other fighting game series I'm really invested into story wise besides BB is Tekken. 

Btw...


*Spoiler*: __ 



NOEL MAH BITCH! NO ONE IN NF CAN USE HER!!


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> And i guess considering her wardrobe change she's got a change in attitude. I want to see if she's stronger mentally now than before if her mental preparedness has grown in proportion to her power.
> 
> BB is the only fighting game series where i have been very invested in the lore and characters, BB is basically an interactive anime anyway



Guilty Gear > Blazeblue in terms of characters imo


----------



## Esura (Oct 18, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Guilty Gear > Blazeblue in terms of characters imo



I would be a bit biased with my choice (BB > GG in terms of characters and gameplay) primarily because I played BB before GG. Also, GG doesn't have a Noel Vermillion type character (well prolly the chick with the two wings....character wise that is).


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Btw...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Well....

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's fine... Just don't be greedy and take mah Makoto-chan


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 18, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Guilty Gear > Blazeblue in terms of characters imo



That would actually matter, if GG even had a story worth giving a damn about 

As it stands, they are just overly flamboyant anime characters who fight each other, they have no feasible context like in BB, its basically Virtua fighter 


Also Esura, i have also followed Tekken storyline  it burns when they ruin it like in T6 after being so happy after T4 and T5 that they finally included a story of some sort besides confusing ending movies and manual biographies, but then you've gotta realize that Harada's priority is not story but the actual fighting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2012)

not buying any BB until P4A is released in europe


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Btw...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I always use Noel as my main


----------



## Esura (Oct 19, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Well....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



She is safe...for now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't get her drive down for shit. Not good at timing sensitive Drives like that. 






Inuhanyou said:


> Also Esura, i have also followed Tekken storyline  it burns when they ruin it like in T6 after being so happy after T4 and T5 that they finally included a story of some sort besides confusing ending movies and manual biographies, but then you've gotta realize that Harada's priority is not story but the actual fighting



I believe all fighting game devs priority is on the fighting aspect, just BB handles it better. Tekken 4 and 6 seems like the only entries where Harada actually started putting a bit more effort into the story. Tekken series has so many characters and so many ways they could pursue the story. When they make Tekken 7 they need to bring Jun back and actually confirm what the hell happened during the time between her being missing before T3 and T7.



Khris said:


> not buying any BB until P4A is released in europe



...eh what? That makes no sense. Considering they are handled by two different publishers, you aren't really making a point by not buying one for the other.



Hydro Spiral said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I always use Noel as my main



Then we must duel for Noel!


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 13, 2012)

New character revealed: _Izayoi_, an alternate form of Tsubaki.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 14, 2012)

WTF, so i'm guessing tsubaki's nox took her over? that's crazy shit right there. Can't imagine the battles between Noel and Tsubaki now with their alternate forms going at it


----------



## Esura (Nov 14, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> New character revealed: _Izayoi_, an alternate form of Tsubaki.



Damn, that's awesome. Tsubaki had to step her game up now that Noel did.



Inuhanyou said:


> WTF, so i'm guessing tsubaki's nox took her over? that's crazy shit right there. Can't imagine the battles between Noel and Tsubaki now with their alternate forms going at it



Wait...you can't? I can imagine their battles even being more hardcore now. Besides, the battle would of been completely one sided in Noel's favor if Tsubaki didn't have some sort of power to lean on. She can transform into Mu-12 at will now...that's hella OP.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, but still, i'm hoping that noel didn't all of a sudden get a downgrade or whatever. Although i was disappointed with how they showed her in CS, she was hyped up as being "the god of destruction" and this ultimate being for so long, she should have opportunities to show that she is superior


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 21, 2012)

BlazBlue: Chrono Phantasma is now out in arcades.

Day 1 stream can be found here:-
Download here 

The new visuals and BGM are so nice. This game got a lot of polish.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 26, 2012)

The new themes have started being ripped

[YOUTUBE]d1Re2sHPu1s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QzrKHG2VFfk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vff6KZsQoXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 26, 2012)

Mu's astral heat is way better than the crappy finisher she got in CS, good shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2012)

@Esura, cuz i am not getting into another anime-style fighting game without playing P4A first..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2012)

Ugh Ps3 preference...


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 27, 2012)

Murakumo Unit hype incoming.


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1bY2wOAHqM[/YOUTUBE]15 Minutes of pure shounen awesomeness.

BTW, Sword of Doom II sounds amazing. Vocals sound...like they're being sung in Japanese by an Indian, but still amazing.


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqUP7gL5_1A[/YOUTUBE]

Six Heroes theme is god-tier. That's gonna be a bang-out tune when the OST comes out.


----------



## Fenrir (Feb 7, 2013)

God, the lack of BB fans here makes me sick =/

Anyways....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cs91NMJhR8[/YOUTUBE]

Love. Love. Love.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 17, 2013)

According to the latest Famitsu, the PS3 version of BlazBlue: Chrono Phantasma is scheduled for release on October 24th.

It's a pretty long way away, granted. That said, we will also be getting some new characters.


*Spoiler*: _Kagura Mutsuki_ 









*Spoiler*: _Yuki Terumi_ 






Terumi will be a pre-order bonus. Obviously he won't be exclusive to those that pre-order because this is a competitive fighting game and all, but we don't know if not pre-ordering means that you have to buy him or just unlock him or something.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjADA0Y6P7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2013)

*I AM THE WHITE VOID​*


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 17, 2013)

DAT HOT SIX HEROES THEME!!!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f86b2iIYlWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tokkan (Apr 17, 2013)

I like Kagura, playstyle-wise he sounds like some crazy mix of both Guile and Gen from Street Fighter.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2013)

I like BB.

What system this bitch gonna release for?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

ps3 what else


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 17, 2013)

and 360. Terumi's design is neat, though kinda generic.


----------



## MrCinos (May 23, 2013)




----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 11, 2013)

Bout damn time!


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2013)

Games out in Japan. Still waiting for OST downloads.


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 29, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Games out in Japan. Still waiting for OST downloads.



Or you could just use youtube to mp3 like everyone else does.

Because lemme tell you, I've been headbanging to The Highlander and Black Onslaught II for a few days now and I'm still not bored.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 29, 2013)

The Highlander :>


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The Highlander :>



Have you spoilt yourself on the game yet?


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Or you could just use youtube to mp3 like everyone else does.
> 
> Because lemme tell you, I've been headbanging to The Highlander and Black Onslaught II for a few days now and I'm still not bored.


Already got the LQ rips. But I didn't realize that the soundtrack that comes with the LE of the game only comes with the new songs and none of the remixes when I made that post.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 22, 2014)

*BlazBlue Chrono Phantasma PS4/XB1/PS3 Extend*



> The latest chapter of the BlazBlue saga is getting an upgraded version exclusive to the next-gen consoles and PS3.
> 
> 
> What was once considered to be the spiritual successor to Guilty Gear, the BlazBlue franchise debuted in Japanese arcades in 2008. Six years later, the series has received four additional installments in the main series, two handheld spin-offs and a visual novel prequel, an anime and manga series, along with a short-lived radio show.
> ...



Source:

So happy the PS4 and the One are region free.


----------

